# MK4 GTI HID mod. using X5 Projectors [B](Update 4)[/B]



## Bugging55 (Oct 2, 2002)

*MK4 GTI HID mod. using X5 Projectors (Update 4)*

I made some progress, so here are the results so far:
If you want to check out the last update, here is the link
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=681329 
Since last time, I got back my aluminum bezels so I started to play around with them. First thing I had to do was to drill the four holes that would hold the posts.
I set the piece up on my mill to do this.








I found center on the piece by measuring from one of the inner diameters. Once I had it centered, I just found the position for each hole by using my digital read-out on the mill. Then for each hole I drilled it and tapped it right on the machine. This way I got perfectly positioned holes and the threads were cut straight and true.
Here is what I ended up with:








Here is a picture of the posts that I made earlier. Now they are complete with the threaded rod, rubber bushing and locking nuts:








Here is one of the bezel assembled:








And here is the projector mounted in it:
























The next thing that I needed to do was to clearance the bezel where it met the fog and turn signal lights. These lights interfered a little with the O.D. of the bezel. I took some measurements, mounter the bezel on the mill and used a 3" DIA. face mill to cut. Here is what I got: (this will make more sense in a bit)
















Next is a pic of the bezel mounted on the headlight reflector assembly. Notice where the fog and turn signal lights interfere:








Here is a couple of views from the back: (the two little extra holes, there should only be four, are due to the tap breaking in the hole







I had to start all over so I rotated the piece, re-drilled and re-tapped. I was a lot more careful this time







)
















And here is the projector fully mounted:








A couple of shots of the whole assembly inside the rear headlight housing:
















The next step was to polish the bezel. I attached the bezel to my lathe and let it spin while using 320 grit sand paper with some oil, then 400 grit with oil and then I took it off and polished it using brown and red polishing compounds on the bench grinder/polisher:








Here it is after the 320 paper:








After 400 paper:








And finally after polishing. Here is the other one as well that I haven't touched.








Its starting to look good now!






















And finally, here are a few pics of the polished bezel with the projector assembled:
































So there you have it so far!
Next, I will tackle the mod to the back housing (which I am already doing). I'll post up some pictures of that later.



[Modified by Bugging55, 10:06 PM 2-8-2003]


----------



## GS Audio (Oct 17, 2001)

*Re: MK4 GTI HID mod. using X5 Projectors (Bugging55)*








*HOLY POOP!!!*








I think I will be contacing you to aid me in my conversion!!!!


----------



## user name unknown (Sep 2, 2001)

*Re: MK4 GTI HID mod. using X5 Projectors (Bugging55)*

WOW...I have been following this whole process....and you are one skilled human! I would have thrown the whole idea away after the first couple measurments (I am impatient). Can't wait to see the final product!!!


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

*Re: MK4 GTI HID mod. using X5 Projectors (user name unknown)*

Looks great!!!!
Keep us posted!!!
This is going to kick the ass out of my project since I'm not using tools like yours.
My fav tool is JB Weld!
Enjoy!
Later,


----------



## GS Audio (Oct 17, 2001)

*Re: MK4 GTI HID mod. using X5 Projectors (nater)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Looks great!!!!
Keep us posted!!!
This is going to kick the ass out of my project since I'm not using tools like yours.
My fav tool is JB Weld!
Enjoy!
Later,[HR][/HR]​Hey, maybe he'll "help" us out.........I hope! Those are the results I want, so we may have to discuss this.


----------



## Bugging55 (Oct 2, 2002)

*Re: MK4 GTI HID mod. using X5 Projectors (gsantelli)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Looks great!!!!
Keep us posted!!!
This is going to kick the ass out of my project since I'm not using tools like yours.
My fav tool is JB Weld!
Enjoy!
Later,
Hey, maybe he'll "help" us out.........I hope! Those are the results I want, so we may have to discuss this.







[HR][/HR]​Hey no problem! Let me know any time! 
Nater, having that mill and that lathe is a VERY good thing







Still, I wish I had a bigger lathe. I got lucky here with the bezels since I had my buddy do them for me at his school. My lathe is too small for that job









It took a lot of convinving him though







It's alright though, I do him a favour, he does me a favour. Its pretty good.
Now, now, those of you with dirty minds don't be thinking any funny business here







It all car related


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

*Re: MK4 GTI HID mod. using X5 Projectors (Bugging55)*

quote:[HR][/HR] It's alright though, I do him a favour, he does me a favour. Its pretty good.
Now, now, those of you with dirty minds don't be thinking any funny business here







It all car related








[HR][/HR]​Heh?








Oh no.... ----->








































Dude, you are sick. What would make you think that we (or I) have a dirty mind?
Later,


----------



## Bugging55 (Oct 2, 2002)

*Re: MK4 GTI HID mod. using X5 Projectors (nater)*

quote:[HR][/HR] It's alright though, I do him a favour, he does me a favour. Its pretty good.
Now, now, those of you with dirty minds don't be thinking any funny business here







It all car related









Heh?








Oh no.... ----->








































Dude, you are sick. What would make you think that we (or I) have a dirty mind?
Later,[HR][/HR]​Don't know, just get this feeling...








Those things are pretty cool. I should chek em out. how many do they have?
emoticons I am talking about


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

*Re: MK4 GTI HID mod. using X5 Projectors (Bugging55)*

quote:[HR][/HR] Those things are pretty cool. I should chek em out. how many do they have?
emoticons I am talking about[HR][/HR]​I took them from the bmw forums...
I had to save them to my website as a picture...
and then I can post them up here...
There are a ton of them on the bmw forums. Many of them are xrated (or at least, R-rated).
Later,


----------



## KinetikSLC (Jun 11, 2000)

*Re: MK4 GTI HID mod. using X5 Projectors (nater)*

Good work!


----------



## German_Emotion (Nov 25, 2001)

*Re: MK4 GTI HID mod. using X5 Projectors (KinetikSLC)*

too good!


----------



## OZ jetta (Oct 5, 2002)

*Re: MK4 GTI HID mod. using X5 Projectors (Bugging55)*

damn, thats tight


----------



## reflex-silver (Feb 15, 2002)

*Re: MK4 GTI HID mod. using X5 Projectors (Bugging55)*

WOW
You are the man!!!!
I'm looking forward to your next update. I'd like to know how you solve the problem at the back of the housing!!!
Please save every measurement that you've made!! I am determined that I'll do this in the summer!!!


----------



## SLC'98VR6 (Apr 11, 2002)

*Re: MK4 GTI HID mod. using X5 Projectors (reflex-silver)*

what you have done is truely amazing. that is some cool poop. good luck, cant wait to see the final product.


----------



## Bugging55 (Oct 2, 2002)

*Re: MK4 GTI HID mod. using X5 Projectors (reflex-silver)*

I am working on the backhousing now. I made a small portion of a mold and I am using fiberglass. I haven't worked out all the details yet. 
Will let you guys know in the next update.
I am off to Chicago for a week for business so I probably won't get a chance to look in. 
I'll post as soon as I got enough done.


----------



## DimcheMKV (Jan 13, 2002)

*Re: MK4 GTI HID mod. using X5 Projectors (Bugging55)*

damm,,,great job bro!!! looks nice


----------



## vwtoys (Mar 31, 1999)

*Re: MK4 GTI HID mod. using X5 Projectors (DimcheMKV)*

that looks great!!


----------



## RichieVR (May 13, 2002)

*Re: MK4 GTI HID mod. using X5 Projectors (vwtoys)*

That is f-cking impressive. I can't wait to see the finished product. Good stuff!
(although I'm pissed the Leafs manhandled the habs on saturday







)
cheers!


----------



## MB300E87 (Jan 10, 2001)

*Re: MK4 GTI HID mod. using X5 Projectors (Bugging55)*

unbelieveable!!!


----------



## Papa_Kirlo (Jan 14, 2002)

*Re: MK4 GTI HID mod. using X5 Projectors (Bugging55)*

Man , you are sick http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
This is most impressive project I seen on vortex. A+++


[Modified by Papa_Kirlo, 11:36 AM 2-10-2003]


----------



## wintrode (Aug 2, 2001)

*Re: MK4 GTI HID mod. using X5 Projectors (Papa_Kirlo)*

WOW!








Quite nice, it's amazing what a little sanding and polish can do to aluminum. Good job.


----------



## iwanturbo (Jul 15, 2002)

*Re: MK4 GTI HID mod. using X5 Projectors (Bugging55)*

hey buggin nice going man. really like the way it's turning out......do i feel a group buy coming?!?!?!? 
later, 
Dan


----------



## 02TurboGTI (Dec 30, 2001)

*Re: MK4 GTI HID mod. using X5 Projectors (iwanturbo)*

man, i've been looking at this project from the 1st update... and i must say... this is very very very impressive. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## veedubb8 (Mar 8, 2002)

*Re: MK4 GTI HID mod. using X5 Projectors (02TurboGTI)*

wow... that turned out MUCH nicer than i was expecting... Incredible Job!
sean


----------



## fastazzgolf (Feb 11, 2002)

*Re: MK4 GTI HID mod. using X5 Projectors (02TurboGTI)*

Did i hear Groupbuy.....


----------



## SiDeeFung (May 16, 2001)

*Re: MK4 GTI HID mod. using X5 Projectors*

I would be on this in a minute if someone could figure this out on the MK3-MK4 lights. Looking great tho, http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif !


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

*Re: MK4 GTI HID mod. using X5 Projectors (fastazzgolf)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Did i hear Groupbuy.....







[HR][/HR]​I think I heard it too....!


----------



## Bugging55 (Oct 2, 2002)

*Re: MK4 GTI HID mod. using X5 Projectors (GtiVR6Guy)*

Thanks everybody for the encouraging words! I am glad you like what you see








if we did a group buy on this stuff, you guys would have to wait for ten years to get your stuff















My headlights are taking their sweet time. I am working only on the drivers's side for now, although I have made a couple of parts for the other side. 
Once I get the first one done, the other one should be easier to do. Hopefully within a month I should have them ready! I have to see how much time I'll get to work on them.
Anyhoot, I'll keep posting as I progress...


----------



## GS Audio (Oct 17, 2001)

*Re: MK4 GTI HID mod. using X5 Projectors (Bugging55)*

You have an IM!!!


----------



## SKIDMRK (Sep 15, 2001)

*Re: MK4 GTI HID mod. using X5 Projectors (Bugging55)*








Looking killer man......
remember, it's funner to make your own rather than just buy them. personal satisfaction.


----------



## GS Audio (Oct 17, 2001)

*Re: MK4 GTI HID mod. using X5 Projectors (1a3trek)*

quote:[HR][/HR]







Looking killer man......
remember, it's funner to make your own rather than just buy them. personal satisfaction.







[HR][/HR]​True, but there is NO way I can make mine look like this without the proper equipment:


----------



## Bugging55 (Oct 2, 2002)

*Re: MK4 GTI HID mod. using X5 Projectors (gsantelli)*

Thanks 1a3trek, glad you guys like it. gsantelli, I know what you are saying about the equipment, I wouldn't be able to do this either if I didn't have access to my machines








quote:[HR][/HR]







Looking killer man......
remember, it's funner to make your own rather than just buy them. personal satisfaction.








[HR][/HR]​1a3trek was reffering to something else when he made that comment








Something on update 1
Anyhoot, Now that I am back I can get some time logged on those lights http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Bugging55 (Oct 2, 2002)

*Re: MK4 GTI HID mod. using X5 Projectors (Bugging55)*

Looks like that is the end of the free ride with fototime.com








Does anybody know of a site where I can get some space for free?


----------



## GS Audio (Oct 17, 2001)

*Re: MK4 GTI HID mod. using X5 Projectors (Bugging55)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Looks like that is the end of the free ride with fototime.com








Does anybody know of a site where I can get some space for free?[HR][/HR]​Well, Club Photo is free, but for a limited time (like 30 days)......I just paid them the $22 for GOLD memebership for a year.....just to avoid the hassles.


----------



## 02TurboGTI (Dec 30, 2001)

*Re: MK4 GTI HID mod. using X5 Projectors (gsantelli)*

http://camo.flage.net/corrado/ 
online photo album exclusive to vw owners~
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


[Modified by 02TurboGTI, 10:19 PM 2-16-2003]


----------



## GS Audio (Oct 17, 2001)

*Re: MK4 GTI HID mod. using X5 Projectors (02TurboGTI)*

quote:[HR][/HR] http://camo.flage.net/corrado/ 
online photo album exclusive to vw owners~
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif [HR][/HR]​What is that site?


----------



## GS Audio (Oct 17, 2001)

*Re: MK4 GTI HID mod. using X5 Projectors (Bugging55)*

Sent ya an IM!!!


----------



## 02TurboGTI (Dec 30, 2001)

*Re: MK4 GTI HID mod. using X5 Projectors (gsantelli)*

they host ur pics for free. just sign up and upload


----------



## Bugging55 (Oct 2, 2002)

*Re: MK4 GTI HID mod. using X5 Projectors (gsantelli)*

There we go! Now we are back up and running








Bought one year's worth. Might as well, otherwise its a pain in the arse!


----------



## Superschnelles (Jan 5, 2003)

*Re: MK4 GTI HID mod. using X5 Projectors (Bugging55)*

how much is it costing you to do this?


----------



## Bugging55 (Oct 2, 2002)

*Re: MK4 GTI HID mod. using X5 Projectors (Superschnelles)*

quote:[HR][/HR]how much is it costing you to do this?[HR][/HR]​Well, this is costing me around $900. But before people tell me that I can get the OEMs for around $1300, I know








I like the bigger size of the lense, plus I like working on my car, plus nobody will have this set-up! Plus, I can say I made it myself








So, to answer your question its about $900. It can probably be done for a little less depending on how much you pay for your HIDs.
I have seen plenty of HID kits on ebay that include the projectors (and this stuff is legit but used) that go for around $400. All you would need then is to get a second set of headlights which you can probably find for around $160. So, theoretically you could do this for about $600.
I got my HID retro kit for $570 plus shipping and then the projectors and headlights separate but if I were to do it over I would pick up one of those HID/projectors deals from ebay.


[Modified by Bugging55, 3:01 AM 2-20-2003]


----------



## -EURO- (Sep 27, 2001)

*Re: MK4 GTI HID mod. using X5 Projectors (Bugging55)*

Bump Anymore updates?? These look sooo good you sir are the man!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Bugging55 (Oct 2, 2002)

*Re: MK4 GTI HID mod. using X5 Projectors (-EURO-)*

Thank-you much for your kind words








Another update should be coming soon. I am working on the lid for the back now. I already modified the housing. I was hoping to have the lid finished before I posted again.
This part is taking a bit since I never really worked with fiberglass before








I could probably post the mods to the housing only and then post the mods to the lid. 
I'll look into it tomorrow. For now, its time to go to bed


----------



## Ducky 2.0T (Jun 4, 2001)

*Re: MK4 GTI HID mod. using X5 Projectors (gsantelli)*

what are you going to do about adjusting these when they are shining in everyones eyes? any plans for a rheostat or level motors?


----------



## Bugging55 (Oct 2, 2002)

*Re: MK4 GTI HID mod. using X5 Projectors (DuckyGTI)*

quote:[HR][/HR]what are you going to do about adjusting these when they are shining in everyones eyes? any plans for a rheostat or level motors?[HR][/HR]​Well, nothing really. I figure I took care of the worst part by using OEM HID projectors to cut down on as much of the glare as possible. If I am going uphill and there is an oncoming car at the tip of the hill and I blind that guy, so be it








You can't please everybody








For most ofthe driving conditions though these lights should work fine.


----------



## Ducky 2.0T (Jun 4, 2001)

*Re: MK4 GTI HID mod. using X5 Projectors (Bugging55)*

or when you have people in the back of your car.. alot of weight in the trunk.. The lights will be fixed at the eyes of oncoming drivers (hills or not)
You can't please everybody, but when you are blinding people and causing accidents, that is a different story... I think the setup looks good, but needs to incorporate some sort of adjustability..


----------



## Bugging55 (Oct 2, 2002)

*Re: MK4 GTI HID mod. using X5 Projectors (DuckyGTI)*

I know what you are saying. But this set-up is definitively better than what I have right now which is the HID retro kit in the halogen N/A optics.
It will have to do for now. I might look into adding a rehostat (or whatever I need) later to complete the mod.
How much do those things go for? And what do I need to add that system to the car?


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

*Re: MK4 GTI HID mod. using X5 Projectors (Bugging55)*

First of all, I'd like to say that generally speaking autoleveling systems compensate for load - not necessarily for driving up an incline. Unless they have become more and more "dynamic" in the sense of adjusting for incline grades recently that is usually not the case. So, as for going up hills and such you'll have nothing different from any other car with OEM HID's. 
Now, duckygti has a point in that when you have people in the back of your car (or dead people in your trunk







) there is nothing to compensate with.
My guess is that it's a performance GTi and that you aren't putting heavy loads back there anyway???? I have never had anybody in my back seat - and I probably won't as long as my HID's don't have man levelling.
As for how much and how hard to install??? Good questions, but from what I hear they aren't too expensive. A couple hundred bucks is at the high end I think.
And I think the manual levelers (with reostat) is fairly easy to wire up.
This may be my next mod.
Keep in mind the only thing to help anybody when cresting a hill is to hold on tight and look as far away from that light as you can. No autoleveling system will allow your headlights to adjust that far down to compensate for large grades like that.
Looks like you are doing it the right way. Auto leveling really is almost impossible since you need some pretty complex sensors in the front and rear (Drivers side) and can get pretty expensive too.
Manuals are a bit better and will help you when you throw those bodies in the trunk.
Later,


----------



## GS Audio (Oct 17, 2001)

*Re: MK4 GTI HID mod. using X5 Projectors (nater)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Manuals are a bit better and will help you when you throw those bodies in the trunk.
Later,[HR][/HR]​That's why I need them.....


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

*Re: MK4 GTI HID mod. using X5 Projectors (gsantelli)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Manuals are a bit better and will help you when you throw those bodies in the trunk.
Later,
That's why I need them.....







[HR][/HR]​That's why I put that in there...
I thought you'd be interested in that.
You New Yorkers are crazy like that.
Later,


----------



## GS Audio (Oct 17, 2001)

*Re: MK4 GTI HID mod. using X5 Projectors (nater)*

quote:[HR][/HR]That's why I put that in there...
I thought you'd be interested in that.
You New Yorkers are crazy like that.
Later,[HR][/HR]​


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

*Re: MK4 GTI HID mod. using X5 Projectors (gsantelli)*

quote:[HR][/HR]







[HR][/HR]​

















Later,


----------



## GTakacs (May 17, 2002)

*Re: MK4 GTI HID mod. using X5 Projectors (nater)*

At least you realized that the HID into halogen retrofit was a bad idea! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif on that one!
I just hope that you can get yours set up so it will work like it was meant to on an X5 (doubt it).


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

*Re: MK4 GTI HID mod. using X5 Projectors (GTakacs)*

quote:[HR][/HR]At least you realized that the HID into halogen retrofit was a bad idea! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif on that one!
I just hope that you can get yours set up so it will work like it was meant to on an X5 (doubt it).[HR][/HR]​I don't doubt it! What makes you think this?
I think we all realize that HID into halogen isn't a good idea!!! But these lamps will actually work better than the x5's b/c that damn x5 is already way too high off the ground to be using HID's IMO. autolevelling on that car can only do so much - it might as well not even have it!
Later,


----------



## Bugging55 (Oct 2, 2002)

*Re: MK4 GTI HID mod. using X5 Projectors (nater)*

Nater, you are right. I barely ever have anything in the trunk or carry people in the back. In fact, usually I am by myself or with my girlfriend so even that should not be much of an issue.
I think I will keep an eye out for a set-up to do the rehostat and if I get a good deal I might go for it but like I said I think I took care of the worst of the problem by using the HID projectors.
I think the set-up should work very nicely. There is no reason as to why is shouldn't work as good or better (as you pointed out abouth the height) as the OEM application. This isn't rocket science. As long as you got them leveled, you can take care of any other adjustments with the headlight adjusting system. I think it will work out real well!
Only time will tell, so I should be getting back to working on them


----------



## GTakacs (May 17, 2002)

*Re: MK4 GTI HID mod. using X5 Projectors (nater)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I just hope that you can get yours set up so it will work like it was meant to on an X5 (doubt it).[HR][/HR]​What I meant I hope you get the geometry and beam location/focus/pattern correct by your hand made posts......


----------



## Bugging55 (Oct 2, 2002)

*Re: MK4 GTI HID mod. using X5 Projectors (GTakacs)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I just hope that you can get yours set up so it will work like it was meant to on an X5 (doubt it).
What I meant I hope you get the geometry and beam location/focus/pattern correct by your hand made posts......[HR][/HR]​Lathe made posts that is! And don't you worry, my geometry will be spot on.
BTW, just in case you didn't notice, I am no software dude.


[Modified by Bugging55, 5:51 PM 2-25-2003]


----------



## GTakacs (May 17, 2002)

*Re: MK4 GTI HID mod. using X5 Projectors (Bugging55)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif for you!
(I didn't want to say "Real time embedded system engineer" in my profile, but if "software dudes" are no match, I better change my profile)


----------



## Bugging55 (Oct 2, 2002)

*Re: MK4 GTI HID mod. using X5 Projectors (GTakacs)*

quote:[HR][/HR] http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif for you!
(I didn't want to say "Real time embedded system engineer" in my profile, but if "software dudes" are no match, I better change my profile)[HR][/HR]​Hey more power to you http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
All I am saying is that I know what I am doing. You can imagine that my tolerances are pretty tight.


----------



## FlashRedSLC (Oct 29, 2000)

*Re: MK4 GTI HID mod. using X5 Projectors (Bugging55)*

If were getting nitpicky about tolerances i'd trust posts made on a lathe to stamped steel anyday.
From what I know of machining you've done everything right. Assuming your equipment is well calibrated you've left little room for error. I don't see any reason why your lights wouldn't be better than the X5 for all of the same reasons stated above. 
I'd much rather drive infront of your setup than an reflector HID car or a truck of ANY sort. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Bugging55 (Oct 2, 2002)

*Re: MK4 GTI HID mod. using X5 Projectors (FlashRedSLC)*

Thanks FlashRed! All my dimensions (specially with respect to the posts) were within 2 thou. In fact the top two posts are 1.100" and the bottom ones were 1.070" long to take into account the thickness of the shield. I made sure the lengths were right on so that the projector sits levelled.
Plus these are rubber isolators that are placed between the post and the projector so that lets say that one of the posts is off a little, I can still get the projector to sit in properly since the isolator will take care of the difference.


----------



## Bugging55 (Oct 2, 2002)

*Re: MK4 GTI HID mod. using X5 Projectors (Bugging55)*

I feel an update coming soon


----------



## GS Audio (Oct 17, 2001)

*Re: MK4 GTI HID mod. using X5 Projectors (Bugging55)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I feel an update coming soon







[HR][/HR]​Please don't tease me like that.....


----------



## Bugging55 (Oct 2, 2002)

*Re: MK4 GTI HID mod. using X5 Projectors (gsantelli)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I feel an update coming soon








Please don't tease me like that.....







[HR][/HR]​Okay, here is the new update!
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=728660


[Modified by Bugging55, 3:24 AM 2-27-2003]


----------



## bora_analogue (Sep 5, 2002)

*Re: MK4 GTI HID mod. using X5 Projectors (Bugging55)*

AMAZING work!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Bugging55 (Oct 2, 2002)

*Re: MK4 GTI HID mod. using X5 Projectors (bora_analogue)*

quote:[HR][/HR]AMAZING work!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif [HR][/HR]​Thanks buddy!!!








Its worth doing this project JUST for your reactions







Never mind the HIDs










[Modified by Bugging55, 10:58 PM 3-4-2003]


----------

